# General > General Knives & Blades >  Buck 119 Knife Opinions?

## aflineman

I have a Buck 119 Knife, and have had it for years. It is a very nice knife. I just can't seem to warm to this knife as a woods knife. I tend to use it in the kitchen more than anything else. Handle is to slick, blade is the wrong shape, and the edge seems to be to fragile for real heavy duty work.
Anyone else have one of these? What are your thoughts?
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I have one and like it just fine.  For the money, it was well worth the purchase.

----------


## Sourdough

I have a few, with that blade shape, most of mine are made by, "Case" and have leather handles. I agree that they are not for a wide/general use, mostly because the handle is too small too allow good grip for hard blade work. They do one thing perfect, something that no other knife will do.

  There is a single cut that is made when removing the cape from a Moose, this is the cut between the buttons or burrs to and including the cut along the top of the neck to a point behind the shoulder. This cut "Must" be made from the inside toward the outside, or all the hair is severed on the top of the cape. This hide is 5/8" to 3/4" thick, and requires a shallow and long blade to make the cut. (I just most members don't field dress many moose each year). You are correct, they make good steak knives.

----------


## tacticalguy

I have one... i used to use it out side before i started using a cold steel trailmaster.  its a really good "messing around" knife though.....

----------


## Rick

And Buck knives have a life time guarantee so you don't have anything to loose if it breaks. 

http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?...about.warranty

----------


## Sarge47

> And Buck knives have a life time guarantee so you don't have anything to loose if it breaks. 
> 
> http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?...about.warranty


I bought the 119 at Wally World, then later bought the 120 & gave the 119 to my son who loves it.  It's a good knife for the money, but there will always be something better.   :Cool2:

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

i have three Buck #471's ( 3 on sale = price of one #119 )
and the only thing i know about the Buck #119
is that Les Stroud used it on his show, and that's a fairly good endorsement for me

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I have the 119 and have had it for years. I just can't warm up to it either. There is nothing wrong with it and I don't know why but it is always in my fender pack, but seldom used. I have read reviews praising it as a great survival knife but it is probably the last one I own that I would go to.

----------


## Boker

> And Buck knives have a life time guarantee so you don't have anything to loose if it breaks. 
> 
> http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?...about.warranty




 I wonder if they will honor the warranty if they find out I chipped off the blade by stealing chrome off of cars in my younger years.   :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Uh...I don't think I'd mention that little tidbit.

----------


## rwc1969

I don't know if mine is the 119 but it looks just like the pic. I don't like the cold slick handle, or upturned point, but I have no problem with the edge on mine.

i'm not gonna say what kinda stuff I've doen with this knife, don't wanna get criticized, but it's help up extremely well over the years.

i will say though, that I don't use it much anymore. i prefer a pocketknife for most everything now.

----------


## crashdive123

For those of you that are bothered by the slick handle of the 119, you might try a friction tape wrap.

----------


## Batch

My Dad had a knife just like that except it had stag handles. He recently stopped carrying. He might have lost it. Because he carried a tanto and I asked him what the hell he was going to use that for? I onlY asked because he bought the tanto almost 20 years ago and it had spent most of that time in a display with all of his other knives.

Next hunt he was carrying a Buck Omni Hunter.

Anyhow, he must of had that first knife for decades. I remember playing mumbilee peg with it in camp when I was a kid.

----------


## *SHADOW*

> I have a Buck 119 Knife, and have had it for years. It is a very nice knife. I just can't seem to warm to this knife as a woods knife. I tend to use it in the kitchen more than anything else. Handle is to slick, blade is the wrong shape, and the edge seems to be to fragile for real heavy duty work.
> Anyone else have one of these? What are your thoughts?
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I had exactely the same though on that knives.
I bought it 20 years ago ands almost never use it,
I like better my Puma Bowie and my Cold Steel SRK.

----------


## Sarge47

> I wonder if they will honor the warranty if they find out I chipped off the blade by stealing chrome off of cars in my younger years.


Send the knife in saying that you were using it and the blade broke...you just might be surprised.  i recently have one of their multi-tools that lost the tip while trying to dig something out of something.  I sent it in & they replaced it with a brand new one, including a sheath, which surprised me because I'd kept the old sheath back so as to keep the weight down for the postage.  Worth a shot anyway!   :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

Boker, here's the link!   :Cool2: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7697

----------

